# ..



## sb123 (Nov 9, 2008)

..


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi SB123,

If the faq hasn't really helped then you must call your clinic and ask for clarification - you are paying them after all! My cycle was much simpler in terms of drugs but they usually fall into easy categories - drugs to shut down your regular cycle which continues until just prior to embryo transfer, oestrogen to thicken your lining once your cycle has been stopped (continuing into pregnancy) and progesterone starting a few days before transfer which also continues into pregnancy.

I hope you get some answers - and more importantly good news!

Caroline xxx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

Just a quick warning! I think the cetrotide injections are painful, and the utrogestan is yucky beyond belief. Utrogestan are capsules designed to be given orally, but for IVF they have found that it needs to be used as a vaginal pessary. Sadly the coating doesn't break down so you will be faced with a lot of mess! Stock up on a whole lot of panty-liners! The manufacturers have cottoned on to IVF use and now do have a version designed to be used this way but I think it is still only available in the States. And it causes constipation big-time, so also get ready with lots of dried fruit to nibble!

We have decided that one is 'enough', though I can't bring myself to sign off our waiting list. Stupid, but I just want something to be my decision. I know I would love another, but would have issues about having a different donor and then there is always the worry about when to say 'stop'. I don't want to waste precious time with our daughter with me fretting about treatment. Going to be 45 on Saturday, so I know my husband is right. IF is just such a total bummer!

Good luck and I hope that you have a match soon.

Caroline


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am the volunteer on the donor boards and also one of the FF pharmacists.

You will be taking some sort of contraceptive pill initially to synchronise your cycle with the donor. This is the divina - you will be put on it and stay on it until it is coming up to the donor's bleed and then you will come off it to bleed as well. When the donor starts stimulation injections, you will start oestogen tablets to build up the lining.
Once the donor has had egg collection, the same day you will start progesterone supplements to convert the lining from proliferative to secretory in rediness to accept the embryos.

Cetrotide switches off your pituitary so your own hormones don't interfere with the process.

The prednisolone is to swtich off any potential immune reaction in your body that might reject the embryos.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They work in slightly different ways to switch off the natural cycle and maybe your consultant thinks you will do better with it.


----------

